# For those of you reading my Threads.



## sunflower (Dec 15, 2008)

So Today this morning I put on my big girl pants and I thought after reading some of your comments on my other thread. OK so maybe I am over reacting the situation maybe just MAYBE I am being really over the top on this and taking something so little and making it explode. So I emailed the friend asked her how her child was doing and havent talked about it with my hubby for couple days now. maybe its the prozak or maybe not I dont know but for some reason today and the last couple days I have been able to think with a clear mind. I just think that you are all right I cant sit and blame him when I have done wrong myself.


----------



## dcrim (Oct 1, 2008)

Good girl! That's the idea! Keep those thoughts going.


----------



## sunflower (Dec 15, 2008)

Thanks! ya I just read this email and its true you can either wake up each morning and say I am going to have a good day or I am going to have a bad day. And I am chosing a good day I hate being so down in the dumps all the time. Its not a good life to live. And well I think that we are going to grow from this as a learning experiance and see what it is that we really mean to each other. Stop taking each other for granted and show more love and affection and be by eachother throught the thick and thin.


----------



## MarkTwain (Aug 1, 2008)

sunflower-

Not wanting to push you too hard, but have you looked into hubbies eyes and said "sorry for being so difficult"? You would be surprised what magic this can work if you look convincing... or sexy


----------



## MsStacy (Nov 11, 2008)

THAT IS FABULOUS!!

I am so happy to hear this.

Many times, when H and I are going through a rough spot, I have to remind myself that I CHOOSE to be with him. Sometimes I have to make a conscious thought every morning when I wake up that I am going to choose to be happy today, choose to be positive, and choose to be with this man who has flaws just like I do. When I make the choices in how I will behave, feel and just go about my day, I have a better outlook and a more positive attitude. And when I am happier, my whole family is happier!

Keep making positive choices for yourself...it works.

(I would caution you about inviting toxic people back into your life though. I'm not real sure you want to invite this friend back in...?)

GREAT JOB!


----------



## sunflower (Dec 15, 2008)

Ya with the "friend" I think that I will be positive I have been speaking on IM with her just small talk I just dont want to have a ugly relationship with the ties of us all but I figure we can be sivil I will just smooth it over then leave it be obviously it will NEVER be what it was but I am ok with that! I just dont want to have to have something so awkward and sour evertime we see them. But ya I just got so sick and tired of being this person and it took me reading over my last post to see wtf I was doing acting like and so on! and to I thought ok Kim he didnt have sex he didnt want sex he didnt have "feelings" lol I checked the phone record he never really called like wtf are you doing. So I said ok not cool what he did not cool what you did grow up both of you grow up!


----------



## Initfortheduration (Dec 12, 2008)

Now that's the sunflower we all know and love. And yes it is the prozac. My wife has been some form of it for 20 years. I can't imagine why, being married to me.


----------



## sunflower (Dec 15, 2008)

HA ya I am sure that I will be on the prozac for a while but I do feel great! like me again! Last night we talked and I looked at him and swollowed my pride I said you know what I did really isnt much differant then what you did. And I am truly sorry I cant judge you for your actions I need to point at me first. And I said I really dont think that you would have dont that if I didnt open that door first. He said ughh Ya you maybe right. But I am so in love with him and i know how deep his love is for me! and well its about time we started to think more about each other and maybe things do happen for a reason!


----------



## MsStacy (Nov 11, 2008)

Hooray for you Sunflower! Great Job!


----------



## sunflower (Dec 15, 2008)

You know MsStacy and Infortheduration Marktwain swedish all you repeated threaders! THANK YOU I wish I could meet all of you and give you a hug I really am thankful for everyone and not just the ones listed but all of your comments and help the good bad and ugly cause I came here for the brutal truth I didnt want to talk to friends or family cause of course they are on your side. I want to hear it all open and who better to hear it from then a stranger. without your support and comments I dont think that I would have really looked at myself and continued to make it all his fault.


----------



## swedish (Mar 6, 2008)

:woohoo:

You sound sooooo much better today...I'm glad you found the strength to have an honest talk with your husband and move forward with your marriage. Keep it up!!


----------



## MarkTwain (Aug 1, 2008)

sunflower said:


> cause I came here for the brutal truth


 Well... we didn't want to let you down 

But you have pulled through so well, good for you. I'm sure the prozac won't be forever. Everybody is entitled to a "funny 5 minutes" at some point in their life.


----------



## sunflower (Dec 15, 2008)

Ya no kidding lol this is my funny 5!


----------

